# Melanotan II Progression Pics



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.melanocorp.com/images/beforeafter/a18t.jpg

This stuff works well brothers..These are my progression pics over 6 weeks on Melanotan II.. i used the tanning bed once a week with it...

this stuff rocks....melanocorp uses my before and afters on there home website...


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm well up for trying this! I want a tan


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my source has just got some of this stuff from china, he turned practically black within a week, going to get some before heading away on hols


----------



## bou111 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, has anyone heard of MT11 in tablet form, i have been offered it but i only know about injectable MT11.


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

bou111 said:


> Hi, has anyone heard of MT11 in tablet form, i have been offered it but i only know about injectable MT11.


 heard of it but never used it..have heard its o.k. but not nearly as effective as injectable


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

ZAMBON said:


> http://www.melanocorp.com/images/beforeafter/a18t.jpg
> 
> This stuff works well brothers..These are my progression pics over 6 weeks on Melanotan II.. i used the tanning bed once a week with it...
> 
> this stuff rocks....melanocorp uses my before and afters on there home website...


What dose did you use for the 6 weeks? Had you used it before - read that you need to use 30/40mg on your first cycle to see results. Seems a lot?

Cheers

Gurry


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

gurry said:


> What dose did you use for the 6 weeks? Had you used it before - read that you need to use 30/40mg on your first cycle to see results. Seems a lot?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gurry


 hey bro,i used only 1mg eod..first 6 weeks at the most you will use 20 mg..after that i jus used a maintanence shot 1mg twice a week...i used the beds once a week also..dont over dose yourself at the start or you will wind up getting black mole spots all over....the key is being patient..low dose over a longer time will give you a more even tan with out the worry of freckles or mole spots..less dose also means less nausea...


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

is this stuff illegal in most countries? my skin doesn't tan easily and ive thought about giving the oral form a shot..

*EDIT**

http://www.musclefemme.com/melanotanaustralia/index.html

answers my question


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone know where you can get the oral version! i tan quite well anyway, also does it have the same effects on the horn?!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You can get moles from this?


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for my question on the oral version!

thanks


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> You can get moles from this?


 Some do bro....mostly the guys who are fair skinned to begin with get the moles...but also if your dose is too high at the beginning..for me lower dose over the long haul works best..


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

brasco said:


> bump for my question on the oral version!
> 
> thanks


I have tried it and got no tan from it, it might be best used in maintaining a tan, but not to start it.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Harry said:


> I have tried it and got no tan from it, it might be best used in maintaining a tan, but not to start it.


okay thanks mate! where did you get it?! i mite give it a try anyway!

did you notice any libido effects? as i belive they put it in ROHM PCT caps.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Thought i would give this a final bump to see if anyone knows where i could get my mits on the oral version!

thanks!


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

After loading it do you have to have a regular dose as maintenance or would it be possible to use the sunbeds after it to keep my tan up? Been debating wether to get some for some time now, thing is im petified of needles ! lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> After loading it do you have to have a regular dose as maintenance or would it be possible to use the sunbeds after it to keep my tan up? Been debating wether to get some for some time now, thing is im petified of needles ! lol


You can get it in tablet form too Lauren, thats what ive used so far I just take one before a sun bed 

You should just be able to use sun beds to keep your tan up chick

It did get to a point when I was using that and the sunbed and people were remarking that I looked a bit *strange* lol


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

I've heard the tablet form isnt as effective as needle ? Hmmm

My mum has just orderd me 30mg & Bacteriostatic Water, Can't wait to see the results.

Thank's for the info.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

go easy on it! i ended lookin so dark when i first used it.. 10mg bottle last me well over 6 weeks with an awesome tan


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

ive found i only need to use 4 mg in 1 mg shots spread just over a week and 2 sunbed sessions and i spend the next 3 months with people asking if i have been on holiday.

The tan does seem to last a long time

I think ive actually permanently changed the colour of my skin tone.


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Inject into your stomach... True or False ?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> Inject into your stomach... True or False ?


you mean Sub Q chick? let me have a look


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

> Mt2 is injected into the sub-q layer, my preference is around the stomach. A good video if you don't know what your doing is here


here is a thread for you to read if you need any more info Lauren 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/29899-melanotan-2-a.html


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank'sss x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> Thank'sss x


lol nice to see its working for ya!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

yeah it looks really good! 

Ben


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think Melanotan works on the Glutes or Pectorals from mammory...


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> Thank'sss x


 hows it working on your front? mg:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ZAMBON said:


> hows it working on your front? mg:












wig removed for legal reasons

Anyway...from my personal experience......not again for me


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

these pics were of my initial change when i started using mt2 about a year ago,i only use 1mg a week to maintain colour,keep in mind i'm a really white skinned ginger who used to burn on cloudy days lol now my skin tone seems to have changed permanently and also my hair colour now grows in a very dark brown  luv the stuff!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

weeman said:


> these pics were of my initial change when i started using mt2 about a year ago,i only use 1mg a week to maintain colour,keep in mind i'm a *really white skinned ginger who used to burn on cloudy days* lol now my skin tone seems to have changed permanently and also my hair colour now grows in a very dark brown  luv the stuff!!


Scottish by any chance...?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol is it that obvious?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol is it that obvious?


Yes, its in the fists

You can quite clearly see how tight they are when your doing rear double bicep pose


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes, its in the fists
> 
> You can quite clearly see how tight they are when your doing rear double bicep pose


psml..

reps..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes, its in the fists
> 
> You can quite clearly see how tight they are when your doing rear double bicep pose


lmfao walked into that one lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That was funny.....


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> wig removed for legal reasons
> 
> Anyway...from my personal experience......not again for me


What happened


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> What happened


Wow, you are one of the prettiest girls I ever saw.

Nice eyes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bulkaholic said:


> Loving your smooth moves Hacks:tongue:


Was it that noticible?............lol

I right clicked her bad pic that would not show, then I edited the last part out as it was no good anyway, then looked at her 27 pictures (I think it was that many) and a couple show her face close up.

Gotta say that is one pretty girl.


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Thankssssss Don't know how to work emotions on this site but if i could i'd put a blush face !! Haha !

Back to the topic though.. Melanotan II.... I really really really want some !! I'm a paranoid & Unlucky person though so knowing my luck i'll 'jab up' and ill get a million freckles on my face and a hairy mole on the end of my nose !

My boyfriend is a frequent steroid abuser so i'll be letting him do it for me but  Scary ahah


----------



## a15x2 (May 23, 2008)

he is one lucky fella, i wouldn't mind jabbing you if you get stuck?


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Hahaha pervys on this site ey !! :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

LaurenMarie___x said:


> Hahaha pervys on this site ey !! :lol:


Never!!! :whistling:


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

I finished my course of MT. Not happy with the results to be honest ! Was expecting a bit more ! Maybe another bottle ?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you do any sunbeds or get any natural sun whilst doing your course Lauren? I found the results came on leaps and bounds after just two sunbeds


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

what doseages do you guys use? I've been doing .5mg pd for the last week and had 3 sunbed sessions and all ive got so far is an off-white lol..

i think im just being impatient tbh but just out of interest..


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

andyboro said:


> what doseages do you guys use? I've been doing .5mg pd for the last week and had 3 sunbed sessions and all ive got so far is an off-white lol..
> 
> i think im just being impatient tbh but just out of interest..


 andy that dose is plenty be patient if you up the dose you have more chance of getting dark freckles i have found a higher dose does not give better results!


----------



## stuey22 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey

is this true it changed you hair colour?

isnt that to do with DNA?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It did not change my hair color at all, it did freckle me alot but that went away once I stopped using it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> Loving your smooth moves Hacks:tongue:


You fvckers scared her into removing her pic :ban:


----------

